# Scratching eyes OUT



## Pet (May 23, 2011)

Yes I really said that! I just lost one of my favorite mice tonight because he scratched his eyes out. Last night he had a scratch on his nose but nothing major at all and he was active and running in his wheel. Tonight when I did food rounds he was laying in the middle of his cage, was cold to the touch, breathing was labored and he had scratched his eyes out and they were bloody and pussy. Needless to say he passed away. He had no other scabs on him. It seemed when I picked him up that his hind quarters were completely limp and he felt "squishy" like there was no muscle mass at all. I feel terrible like I missed something or I've done something wrong. His cage was cleaned less than a week ago. I'm terrified there's something catching and all my mice will end up with it! Please Please Please help! I will take any suggestions! I'm heart broken over this and want to make sure it doesn't happen again!

I'm using Eco Bedding for litter (shredded paper basically) They eat regular mouse and rat food. No one new has come in and I had this mouse since May.

Thanks!!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh dear, that's sound awful. What a horrible thing for you to find 

I would suggest treating everyone for mites, but I doubt that would cause a mouse to scratch their own eyes out without scratching the rest of their body to bits. Check the eyes of the other mice, see if any have any discharge or gunge.

Some animals will just self-harm unfortunately. I had a rat who ate his own tail for no good reason :?


----------



## Pet (May 23, 2011)

Everyone else seems to be ok. I did have one mouse when I changed cages that had scabs (very little though) on his neck and I gave him a bath in Dawn Dish Detergent and they cleared up immediately... though he was not pleased with me he is happy and health now. Everyone else seems ok but I'm thinking I may be bathing them all tomorrow just in case. And a few weeks ago I had a different mouse that was scratching around his eyes but I had switched litter brands and he was having a reaction... changed back and he is fine now. What do I do to treat for mites? All my mice are in my living room... Does in big cage together and males are in separate individual cages by themselves. I am really not excited about bathing 29 mice and I'm sure they are not going to enjoy it at all! Last week 2 males cages got pushed together too close and one of my males ripped another males tail off. I am not a happy camper about all this!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Please do not bathe mice. They can become too cold or accidentally drown. Its a big risk. You can use ivermectin pour on from a feed or farm store. you can use one drop per mouse or dilute 6 to 1 with water for a spray. I think your mouse may have had a neurological problem, but mite treatment is a good preventative. I am sorry you had to find your poor mouse like that.


----------



## Pet (May 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what to do with the Ivermectin. I bought some of the Pour-On at the feed store and I have a spray bottle to use. What exactly do I need to do????


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

> you can use one drop per mouse or dilute 6 to 1 with water for a spray.


Measure six parts water and one part ivermectin into the bottle and shake gently. Spray away!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I use the same stuff diluted 5 parts water to one part Iver-On, putting one to three drops on the back right behind the neck, varying the dose with the size of the mousie. I've never liked the idea of getting meeces wet all over.


----------



## Pet (May 23, 2011)

I am so nervous about doing this! So this won't make them sick when they groom themselves or each other? All my does are together and they clean each other all the time. I keep the litter in a tub and I think I'm going to spray the bottom of the tub too just to make sure nothing gets in there.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It is exceptionally unlikely that it will make them sick. Ivermectin (the active ingredient) is also used as an internal medication for mice, and is more effective at eradicating worms that way, though less effective at eradicating external parasites. There are some reports that ivermectin can cause trouble with the babies of pregnant or nursing does (birth and neural defects), though that is largely in conjunction with other medications.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

To that effect, there are many reports of no harm to mommas and babies. I have never had any problems with it, but I do understand how scary it can be, after all, it's a chemical, and it's dosed for cattle!
I have heard tea tree oil helps if you are more into the organic, and my old vet gave me a lime and sulfur dip back before I knew about Ivomec. There's a few things out there but Ivomec is so trustworthy and a bit easier.


----------



## Pet (May 23, 2011)

I trust you guys to steer me in the right direction so I'm going to go for it. All my other mice seem perfectly ok and no one is showing any signs of excessive scratching but I'm going to treat anyway just to be safe! Losing Sparti broke my heart and I really don't want to do that again! I'm thinking of treating any new mice that come in while they are in quarantine just to be safe and know they aren't bringing any "pets" with them! Thank you all so much! I don't think I do any of this mousey stuff with out you guys!!!!!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome, and just so you know...it is SMART to treat any new mice in QT with the ivomec too!


----------

